# Whats your plans this weekend?



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Gonna try and catch me some cats on Livingston Saturday morning. What do you guys have planned?


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Im thinking the same or maybe hitting the surf for something different.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Setting jugs Saturday night and fishing Sunday morning for cats, was going to try for whites but I think the water is to far gone for my skills.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

The lake is suppose to be flat this weekend. I may try to find a school or two of whites.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

thinking of hitting Houston on Sunday for some Cats... just not sure of the lake level right now


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Taking the fam to the salt. Gonna start with the surf and if it doesn't work out, plan B is the marsh.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gonna take the terrova link out and play with it on conroe,maybe get lucky and come home with dinner. Hoping to find the mother the load.
Might set out a few jugs if I can switch off of lazy mode.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

aerigan said:


> Im thinking the same or maybe hitting the surf for something different.


 Do we all need to chip in and buy you a fishing helmet?


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Took the boat out to where Kickapoo hits the main lake and it is still muddy...I still plan to try it tomorrow though.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

tbone2374 said:


> Do we all need to chip in and buy you a fishing helmet?


LoL. Thats not right.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Somewhat of a surprise. Caught 30 mid lake in an hour and a half. All trolling and couldn't find a decent group to jig. Roughly 1/3 were undersize, the rest were in the 13" to 14" range and one pushing 16".

They were very shallow, or at least we caught them shallow. The water clarity is terrible so maybe you just can't catch them deep. Most were caught 5' - 7' deep in 19' of water, some actually hit at the surface.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

That was spot on. I think I might need one. I'm a little gun shy now to a slab and treble. Maybe a custom helmet that has Capt. Hook on it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> Taking the fam to the salt. Gonna start with the surf and if it doesn't work out, plan B is the marsh.


SLP is my nemesis.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1500441


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Gonna try it again Saturday morning. Hope to see ya'll out there.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Raining here at the house how was the lake?


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Windy and cloudy earlier; started raining a half hour ago. I didn't fish, just pressure washed the deck.


----------

